

Show HN: AllJS – Popular JavaScript libraries ready for tinkering - notdonspaulding
https://alljs.net/

======
notdonspaulding
A coworker and I made this today in a little over an hour after realizing we
didn't really want a full-blown prototyping site a la jsfiddle. What we wanted
instead was just a quick page we could load up with several popular libraries
already in scope, so we could minimize our time to hacking.

We're very interested in hearing critiques of the page or opinions on what
else you'd like to see there!

~~~
fiatjaf
Oh, I didn't understand the page itself was made for testing, I thought it was
a library, an util, something like it. My critique is: write it very large:
"OPEN THE CONSOLE RIGHT ON THIS PAGE".

------
eyepulp
Nice sandbox for quick tests. Can we add backbone and knockout.js? Or a simple
method to add scripts on demand? Although it's easy to over-engineer things --
Simple is probably a good thing. =)

~~~
vingiesel
Coworker here, thanks for the suggestions! We are definitely planning on a
more dynamic selection of libraries. What we hope to avoid is an interface
that has too many initial options, slowing down users who want to quickly use
one of the 'default' libraries.

------
fiatjaf
Also look at requirify:
[https://gist.github.com/mathisonian/c325dbe02ea4d6880c4e](https://gist.github.com/mathisonian/c325dbe02ea4d6880c4e)

